
Going to space in a homemade rocket: What you can do if you put your mind to it - mixmax
http://maximise.dk/blog/
======
mseebach
I don't buy the "you can do it if you set your mind to it" recipe for success.
It's the airport literature approach.

The opposite is obviously true: You _can't_ to it if you _don't_ set your mind
to it, but it takes more. Madsen and von Bengtson are brilliant and talented
engineers who's applying their skills to unusual projects.

If I were to "put my mind to" building a rocket to take me into space, in the
first part I'd would look like Ralph Wiggum, and in the second I'd probably
blow myself and three buildings up.

Success takes will, but it also takes skill and a realistic assessment of
those skills. Find out what you're good at, and execute the heck out of it. If
you're not good at something, find something else to do.

~~~
mixmax
Actually they're not. Bengtson is an architect, and Madsen doesn't have a
formal education at all. While they're by no means stupid they aren't geniuses
either. But they're dedicated as hell, and that's what makes the difference.

